

Ask HN: Please evaluate my weekend project - tweets archival service - wanghq

As you might know, the tweets you can find out today might be not available tomorrow or few days later, so I am building a service to archive tweets for you, as best as I can.<p>After one year, I still like this idea. So I will implement it this weekend.<p>Original tweet:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;wanghq&#x2F;status&#x2F;267842185167253505
Mockup:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbs.twimg.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;A7eRDF8CMAAoVqa.png:large
======
wanghq
Clickable links: Original tweet:
[https://twitter.com/wanghq/status/267842185167253505](https://twitter.com/wanghq/status/267842185167253505)
Mockup:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7eRDF8CMAAoVqa.png:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7eRDF8CMAAoVqa.png:large)

~~~
rukshn
topsy.com does that already isn't it?

~~~
wanghq
I am not sure how it works. Searching 'railsrumble' returns nothing from
topsy.com.

[http://topsy.com/s?q=railsrumble&type=tweet](http://topsy.com/s?q=railsrumble&type=tweet)

